# Gnats?



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

We are having a huge gnat problem, they are irritating our poor chickens terribly. Anyone have any suggestions? I'm terrified of using chemicals but if it's necessary to give the birds some relief I'll use it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Z!I read somewhere over this winter that hanging dried thyme in the coop deters insects.Haven't tried it yet-too cold for bugs here-but plan on it this summer.It's natural,non toxic deterrent.Try it and let me know if it helps.Good luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When they got bad enough to bug my birds, no pun intended, they headed into the coop where the fan was. That's probably why they've never had pox, the fans kept them from being able to bite.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Z. put sticky traps up. I found ours at a farm and ranch. They work like the old fly tape, but they like like a wheel. Mine was yellow. I'd post a picture but I just threw ours away becsuse it was full.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It might Buffalo gnats aka Black flies that you're dealing with. I've heard of them but never dealt with them. I've had to deal with regular flies on occasion. Years ago someone suggested using vanilla "Christmas tree" car fresheners that you hang on the rearview mirror in your car. I bought a pack and hung them around the coop. Sure enough it worked and the flies disappeared, they seemed to deter mosquitos as well. As a matter of fact we had a dry spell last spring before the summer rains. After the first rains, flies seemed to show up from everywhere. I bought a pack of the vanilla fresheners and hung them around the coops. The flies disappeared. Here's a pic of one still hanging from last year lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she lives near a river then the buffalo gnats could be a possibility. They can kill large animals they get so bad. People who live where they are will actually have their pens covered in screen material to protect their chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's awful. I will try the vanilla stuff this summer. Zamora, I did end up getting some bug spray for the yard. It's a bottle that goes on your hose, and just walk around and spray the shrubbery. Then take the bottle off and put the rest of it away.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'll try the vanilla tree fresheners first since I tend to stay away from any pesticides on the ground. Between the chickens and the chiweenies, somebody is going to ingest something and get sick. I looked up the buffalo gnats and that's not what we have, they are just the plain old irritating black biting suckers. LOL For some reason, they really are bad on my rooster and not as bad on the hens. Go figure.

I'll keep you posted on what happens. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The vanilla air fresheners worked well for us here, too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I'll try the vanilla tree fresheners first since I tend to stay away from any pesticides on the ground. Between the chickens and the chiweenies, somebody is going to ingest something and get sick. I looked up the buffalo gnats and that's not what we have, they are just the plain old irritating black biting suckers. LOL For some reason, they really are bad on my rooster and not as bad on the hens. Go figure.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on what happens. Thanks for the suggestions!


I spray the greenery because if it's there, it's not something they eat or it wouldn't be there.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

*update*

The gnats are still buzzing the poor chickens, we made sure everything was clean as it could be, we tried Sevin dust and the vanilla 'trees' and they are still bothering the poor animals. Sticky traps are next on the list.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I read somewhere that hanging dried thyme in your coop deters insects,I was going to try it when it gets a little warmer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the best is this timed sprayer we used in horse stalls. It costs about $30 and uses about a can a week (7.99) a month and gives a little spray at a timed rate. You put it where the breeze will carry it.. I don't know of anything else.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

zamora said:


> *update*
> 
> The gnats are still buzzing the poor chickens, we made sure everything was clean as it could be, we tried Sevin dust and the vanilla 'trees' and they are still bothering the poor animals. Sticky traps are next on the list.


I'm sorry the vanilla trees didnt work for you. I've used them to deter flies and they worked well. 
I hope you find something that works. Maybe calling a local feed store and asking what other chicken owners are using successfully against the flies might be of help. I'm glad we dont have that problem here.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I'm sorry the vanilla trees didnt work for you. I've used them to deter flies and they worked well.
> I hope you find something that works. Maybe calling a local feed store and asking what other chicken owners are using successfully against the flies might be of help. I'm glad we dont have that problem here.


It's ok dawg, it smells really pretty anyway! Going to hit up the feed store this afternoon on the way home from work, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know you don't have power to the coop but if there is some way to get a fan in there that would go a long way to keeping them at bay.


----------

